# Exchange Rates - GBP to AU$



## RichK (May 11, 2015)

Hi All, 

Not sure if I'm posting this in the correct category, but just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on the current exchange rates. It's looking very good for the GBP to Aussie Dollar at the moment, teetering just below $2:£1. I've got proceeds from house sale and just wondering if people are thinking like me, exchange now and send straight throug to Aussie account or play the waiting game and see if it will creep a little higher and gather a few extra cents. I'm not expecting anything like previous records of $2.80:£1 but it makes a difference a little gain. 

Look forward to hearing back any news from anyone. 

Cheers

Rich


----------

